# Minute Mount Plow Fisher



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

When I life the plow or angle, alot of vibration in the motor pump unit. when it lifts it shudders and only goes just so far, than the motor get real hot.
I changed out the motor, cleaned all connections, drained and cleaned out the reservoir and filter. Also cleaned all the valves in the back of the pump unit.
So "help" just don't know what to do????? :realmad:

Thanks

Rick
Cherry Valley MA


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

are the grounds good? power plg end broken where u cant see it?


----------



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

I changed out the solenoid thinking it was in there, that I was only getting 9 volts at the motor.
But still not working right. Cables look good, I put the meter on the bat side of the solenoid I get 12.5 v, than put on the other side (plow side) I only get 9-8 volts....
The ground is good on the new motor, and the ground is good on the top of battery
What am I missing.....:realmad:


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rsweares;1605640 said:


> I changed out the solenoid thinking it was in there, that I was only getting 9 volts at the motor.
> But still not working right. Cables look good, I put the meter on the bat side of the solenoid I get 12.5 v, than put on the other side (plow side) I only get 9-8 volts....*solenoid is corroded most likely internally, can you take it apart and clean the pitting, carbon, off the contacts? This will solve your issue at the solenoid.*
> The ground is good on the new motor, and the ground is good on the top of battery
> What am I missing.....:realmad:


After you clean the solenoid contacts or replace the unit, check your voltages to the motor itself this will verify if the cable is good/clean or needs attention also.

Hope this helps, Matt.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rsweares;1605640 said:


> I changed out the solenoid thinking it was in there, that I was only getting 9 volts at the motor....
> What am I missing.....:realmad:


Sorry, just re-read the post and realized you've changed the solenoid, disconnect the leads to the pump motor and report the voltages then. If you still get 9 to 8 volts with no load, meaning the motor isn't connected the cabling is bad or connections. If the voltages are constant at 12.5 to 13.8 than you have a pump/motor issue, clogged, tired or need of cleaning, ie new brushes, etc.

Matt


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Side track alert!: I gotta say that's the funniest variation of a plow brand name or model I've seen yet. Minuteman...:laughing:


----------



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

Banksy;1605995 said:


> Side track alert!: I gotta say that's the funniest variation of a plow brand name or model I've seen yet. Minuteman...:laughing:


Thats what you call tired..... when I started the thead.... :salute:


----------



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

matts27;1605767 said:


> Sorry, just re-read the post and realized you've changed the solenoid, disconnect the leads to the pump motor and report the voltages then. If you still get 9 to 8 volts with no load, meaning the motor isn't connected the cabling is bad or connections. If the voltages are constant at 12.5 to 13.8 than you have a pump/motor issue, clogged, tired or need of cleaning, ie new brushes, etc.
> 
> Matt


So what you are saying I should get voltage on the positive side of the motor with out putting a load on the cable?
what I did do is checked the solenoid battery post and got 12.5, there is nothing on the plow side until I hit the plow lever, I only on the plow side of the solenoid get 8 - 9 volts, so that what puzzles me. I'm going to change out the negative cable and go direct to the motor block for ground, so I can rule out grounding issues.
When I go side to side it works, but the motor is chattering, when I left it chatters picks up 6" and that's about it. The motor starts getting hot.
As I posted before I changed out the motor already thinking that was the problem. Just trying to understand how these system works, I never had to worry about the plow setup on the trucks, My father-in-law had another guy who use to work on them before, but he has moved away... so I guess I have a new job listing, I told him we need to put the plow into the shop, but being in New England, and how the weatherman sensationalize stow storms, They are backed up 3 weeks.... 
Anyways thanks for the help, hope others will chime in....


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rsweares;1606090 said:


> So what you are saying I should get voltage on the positive side of the motor with out putting a load on the cable?
> what I did do is checked the solenoid battery post and got *12.5*, there is nothing on the plow side until *I hit the plow lever, I only on the plow side of the solenoid get 8 - 9 volts, so that what puzzles me*. I'm going to change out the negative cable and go direct to the motor block for ground, so I can rule out grounding issues.
> :


you're getting 12.5 volts with the engine running or is the truck off?

How old is the battery? Size (650 cold cranking amps, 800 cca, etc.)?

The connections at the battery and solenoid are clean? I like to coat everything with dielectric grease, make sure there tight and clamping well.

Matt


----------



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

matts27;1606216 said:


> you're getting 12.5 volts with the engine running or is the truck off?
> 
> How old is the battery? Size (650 cold cranking amps, 800 cca, etc.)?
> 
> ...


I get 12v with the truck off and 13 with it on, battery I believe is year old, looks like 650 cca, battery posts are clean, solenoid is good, connections are good its a new one (just picked up a new one to make sure the installed one is not faulty) I also ran a new direct negative line from the plow motor over to the engine block so to rule out ground problem. Just don't know what to do, I guess maybe it may be the pump??


----------



## Rsweares (Feb 17, 2013)

Well it ended up be a bad pump, also the chattering was a bad shaft bearing.
Thanks everyone for your direction and help!!!

Rick


----------

